
South Africa’s downward spiral since 1990 - flojo
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/367681-south-africas-downward-spiral-since-1990.html
======
Normille
Hmm... I wonder if anything happened in the early 1990s that might have led to
the complete ruination of the economy?

Oh. Silly me. As taksintikk points out; it's all Whitey's fault --as usual!

------
taksintikk
Who would have thought that systemic racist public policy would have such
profound long term consequences.

------
flojo
South Africa’s downward spiral since 1990

